# snow bear installation - need to cut air damn?



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

Any one install the 7'4" (200) model on a 2004 GMC 2500HD? Will I need to cut the plastic air dam for the mounts to clear?
Thanks


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Are you sure your truck won't break the plow?  I love Snow Bear but I think a 1 ton truck is too much for it.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

There are not many snowbear owners on this site (plenty of bashers like mr bolens though) so you might need to give snowbear a call. I think they have a 1-800 number for questions like this. Take a look where you are purchasing the plow they should have the number. If you are just planning on plowing your own drive a snowbear is fine. If you are planning on commercial work you should look into something else.


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes I have seen the bashers. This is my first year not plowing "comercial." Going to take a long winter break in Fl. I have plowed with Myers and Fisher just need to do my own drive now. It can't break down anymore than my last Fisher (which broke more than my previous Myers) and is 1/3 the price.


----------

